# Is "First Defence" nasal spray safe in pregnancy?



## DesertRose (May 5, 2006)

Emilycaitlin, 
I appreciate you're busy but just a quickie: I am going to visit the in-laws this weekend. Whenever I stay with them in the winter I ALWAYS pick up a cold as there are so many in DH's family. I have been in the habit of using that First Defence nasal spray in the past to help me, and I feel it works. But since I'm 20 wks pregnant I won't use it unless you can tell me it's safe.

Thanks
Desert

PS I take all the usual precautions to wash my hands frequently and not touch my nose/lips, but it doesn't seem to help. Last year I caught a cold from them over Christmas and it ruined my entire Christmas and New Year


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure of the ingredients in that, so you would be best checking with a pharmacist first.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

